

Mac OS X v10.6.3 released - chaosmachine
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4014

======
chaosmachine
Good news for all those mac users in Antarctica:

 _"Date and Time fixes provided for: Daylight Saving Time rules to reflect
recent changes in areas including Argentina, Fiji, Pakistan, and Antarctica."_

